# Mods for a Cimbali Magnum



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

Picked up a cimbali magnum which should arrive on Thursday and I was hoping for any advice on what to get for mods to enable single dosing.

Boots has kindly started me off with suggesting the camera lens hood as a hopper. Is it worth getting any specific type of hood and are the collapsible ones handy for this purpose?

Also - Do I need to have any specific tools on hand to remove the hopper and collar.

Any thoughts on mods for the doser? Boots said his swept clean in vanilla form so I'm hoping I am similarly lucky but be good to know if anyone else had used any to good effect.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Allen keys ..







check ure pm too ...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Was thinking about adding a timer to mine...

I would suggest you get a collection of brushes too, they are very useful for sweeping out the chute and pushing the remains of whatever is left down the throat.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Was thinking about adding a timer to mine...
> 
> I would suggest you get a collection of brushes too, they are very useful for sweeping out the chute and pushing the remains of whatever is left down the throat.


Callum t did this to one previously might be worth picking his brains


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sestos timer unit iirc


----------

